# re schooling



## Jacqueline Mitchell (17 January 2017)

I'm thinking of re schooling my 8 year old mare to bring her back into work

Based in Chepstow 
Any recommendations would be appreciated


----------



## View (17 January 2017)

Are you looking for suggestions for an instructor to work with you and your mare at your yard, suggestions for how to start off yourself, or somewhere to send her for someone else to re-school her?

Clarifying which may get you some useful suggestions.


----------



## Jacqueline Mitchell (17 January 2017)

I'm looking at all three options to reschool my mare


----------



## 9tails (17 January 2017)

Yeah, View, Jacqueline wants all the options.  Why you would have thought differently is beyond me.


----------



## Mel85 (22 January 2017)

www.theeventingway.co.uk

Stephen Way excellent rider and follows up with lessons with owners so they can carry on the work after schooling. Lots of testimonials on website. Highly recommended.


----------

